# Personal Chefs....



## alleigh (Mar 20, 2006)

I've spent four years plus in culinary programs and apprentice programs. After working in several restaurants and country clubs I am now interested in becoming a personal chef. I'm not sure of what route to take to begin this new career. Are there any personal chefs on here who are willing to give me advice on how to get started? I had thought about getting involved with one of the personal chef organizations but I haven't really seen anything outside their websites, and naturally they want to pat themselves on the back to let you know how great they are....I'd really like some independent input before making a sizeable monetary investment in either of them.

Another thought was to just buy an ebook like that offered by Startupebooks.com but I've really seen nothing posted by anyone who has used them

There are relatively few Personal Chefs in the Nashville, TN area. I had thought of contacting some of them for advice but I figured they would not be willing to talk if they felt I would be competition.

Any suggestions or comments??

Alleigh


----------



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

Alleigh...After many of working in professional kitchens myself, I recently decided to go the same route. I have found that using my local network has helped me to jumpstart my buisness. I defined myself as an "in-house" cook that helps to meal plan, does the grocery shop, and prepares the food in the client's home with proper storage and re-heating instructions. Basically, I spent the last year researching other personal chef ventures and customized my own way of operating. You will need to identify yourself as a buisness with your local municipality and acquire a vendor's licsence. Also, get information from your local Health Dept. after you inform them of your buisness plan and they can provide perameters in which you will need to work to be legal. Being a personal chef is very different from a private chef and most certainly is not catering. If you haven't done so already, Google your query and see what you come up with. So far, I've been working job to job flowing from word of mouth and things are picking up nicely. Be sure to cover yourself legally like getting bonded and having some sort of contractural agreement. And always follow the laws! Charge what your you think you're worth, but don't take legal shortcuts! Godspeed.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Welcome to Chef Talk, Alleigh. We hope you enjoy the site.

I'm going to move your thread to the Professional Catering forum where it'll get wider viewing and attract more responses.

Please enjoy the features here: articles, reviews, recipes, and the newsletter to which you an subscribe. We have special guest David Joachim here this week too, so don't miss that conversation!

Enjoy the community--

Mezzaluna


----------

